# Local monthly photo contest ideas, got any?



## Pallycow (Dec 11, 2012)

We do a monthly photo contest at work where entrants win 25 bucks if their photo wins the vote. 

I have been tasked with making the categories for 2013.  Don't wanna use any from last year obviously...and these are just local enthusiasts, not pros, so can't make them too hard.  lol.

Got any ideas that will prove fun and challenging?

below is a copy of the contest handout for 2012


----------



## runnah (Dec 11, 2012)

You're in Bangor?! Cool. Do you guys have meet ups and what not?

I have yet to visit the shop mention in the flyer.


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 11, 2012)

I tried a few times to get stuff set up in the summer, but participation was lacking.  Typical stuff everyone wanted to do something and said "yeah lets do it" then when time came, 2 actually showed up.  I did have two outings though so far which were pretty fun.

I've met one other person off here in summer, but he lives a couple hours away...so we can't get together often.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 11, 2012)

Color
Hot & Cold (or Hot one month, Cold another month)


----------



## runnah (Dec 11, 2012)

Well sign me up! I will have to stop by and check out the store.

Themes:
Old/New
Maine Industry


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 11, 2012)

runnah said:


> Well sign me up! I will have to stop by and check out the store.
> 
> Themes:
> Old/New
> Maine Industry



I run the facebook for the store, so "like" us and watch for my feeds on upcoming events.  I will be trying to do something for January, obviously something snow related.  lol


----------



## texkam (Dec 11, 2012)

Shadow.


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 11, 2012)

texkam said:


> Shadow.




I like that one


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 11, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Color
> Hot & Cold (or Hot one month, Cold another month)



I like, and I'll do it opposite of weather, hot in winter and cold in summer


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 11, 2012)

traditions are awesome.  Word is once I make a list, we are gonna meet at a bar and do shots until the list is narrowed down to 12 awesome ideas.  woot


----------



## sm4him (Dec 11, 2012)

Spiral--or maybe Spinning. Or "Twisted," that could open itself up to a LOT of interpretation. 
Joy
Time


----------



## lizzys (Dec 19, 2012)

texkam said:


> Shadow.



I was going to say "Lighting" ... falls along the same lines.

Bridges/Architecture could be another one.


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 26, 2013)

All shots must  be shot with the photographer sitting upon the ground or floor - this make the shooter smaller than the shot and assures focus regardless of embrassment or inconvenience-- after all we are so much smaller than what we humbly photograph- I just want to teach that lesson and let the shooters desire transform them, and see we will learn as much about the shooter as we do from the shot with those parameters----


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 26, 2013)

We do a similar contest where I work.

These are the 2013 categories:
February: "Black & White" and "Transportation"
April: "Landscape" and "People"
June: "Flowers" and "The letter S" (Photos can be of a subject that starts with S, something that's shaped like an S, etc. Be creative!)
August: "Macro" and "The American Experience" (Photos that tell us what it means to be an American, provides a sense of what it is like to live in this country, or that makes you think of America.)
October: "Miscellaneous" and "Travel/Vacation"

In our contest you can enter two photos per category.  The contest is only held on even months.  December is the annual contest - where the winners from previous months are voted on.


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just wanted to let you know I get your photography - your inspiring And have a wonderful family- thank you for the in sight into your life - you inspire me to be less protective thanks dude-  glass up to your family and yourself... K.w.


----------

